# Houston R/C racing



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Went to Ultimate R/C sat for the HARC race.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Your usual great shots Griz. Like # 5 with the dirt flying.


----------



## tgatorhawk (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice Pics!


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Thanks*

I love taking pics of these little ankle biters. They are very challenging. And the track area is small so I don't have to deal with the scooter. F1 is coming up in 3 weeks I want to be sharp for that. Didn't get to get out before the Le Mans race and I could tell. I hadn't shot anything since April and the first day was a wash for the most part. Doesn't take long to loose your timing.

Griz


----------

